# What do you find to be cute?



## DarkRoadNowhere (Aug 6, 2013)

I think that cute things are cute. But only one can rule them all.


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

The Cutemaster: Ruler of all the cute things in the universe.
Playing at a theater near you.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

myself (ofc) my girlfriend (ofc), a general youthful apperance, for personality, it's a mix of innocence/naiveté/quirkiness.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

maybe women with short hair with quirky traits and cannibals


----------



## Erroll (Jan 18, 2016)

littler boys and Minions. Ever notice that these two groupos share the same personality?


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Tiny things, especially viruses.


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Old ladies with a sense of humor.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

My kids of course.

The woman I sat next to in the waiting room at the psychiatrist's office today (and later on talked to). Her daughter was a cutie, too.

The way my best friend from here pouts when she doesn't get her way sometimes.

I used to think some of the things my ex-wife did were cute but ffs she ruined that when she just....completely became someone else before our divorce. Those things are not so endearing now.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Dogs and puppies


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Cats. Someone said babies...I disagree!


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

Kitties.

edit. I mean, if I have to choose just one animal.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Animals in general -






or






So cute that I was :crying: at the start.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Many, many animals are cute, though no animal is, to me, ever a substitute for a cute human. The reason for that, of course, is that you can't connect with animals in the same way as you can humans. Many people would dispute such a statement, and that's fine. Just saying what I think.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

People smiling is cute.. And baby animals. I think I'm in the minority though because I personally don't find baby humans cute.


----------



## Resergence (Mar 7, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154449195722792



That will make anyone melt!


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

DarkRoadNowhere said:


> I think that cute things are cute. But only one can rule them all.


 The ring, of course.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Pikathulhu


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Callsign said:


> some sort of grain, with googly eyes.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

My pusssy


----------



## funnynihilist (Jul 29, 2014)

Cascades said:


> Cats. Someone said babies...I disagree!


Agreed on both points...lol!


----------



## JohnB (Oct 14, 2015)

Little girls are cute. I think my son is cute but all other little boys look like dorks. I guess thats just the way it goes.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Puppies and kittens 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Edge.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

It has to be cats. I don't know if I can get tired of their manic/loving/cuddly/grumpy yo-yo attitude - they have so much personality.


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

Dogs!! I love dogs so much!!


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

Anything can be cute. I'm easily amused :laugh:


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Some people, animals especially baby ones, and those little tiny books you can get. 

Also catbats.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> those little tiny books you can get.


ooo, any series in particular? I really love those Very Short Introduction books.

(More like very cute introductions am I right? :blank)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> ooo, any series in particular? I really love those Very Short Introduction books.
> 
> (More like very cute introductions am I right? :blank)


Oh I haven't read/bought any, I've just seen photos and might have found a couple on market stalls as a child. I saw a photo of a really little book too that was 4mm I think and smaller than the person's finger tip.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

The stray long haired black cat.


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

Cats!!


----------



## TianaD (Sep 24, 2016)

Puppies or kittens but mostly puppies


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

my cat, she's so helpless without me

she keeps climbing up things and getting stuck, and needs me to help her get back to the ground

sometimes she'll miss a doorway and wind up in the space between the wall and the open door, and i need to help her find her way around

she keeps forgetting where her food is, and I need to remind her

she's a bit senile these days, but she'll always be my little baby


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Dogs are so wonderfully innocent and loving. Their love for company, attention and praise along with their loyalty and protectiveness is something so adorable and incredible at the same time.


----------



## StuffedHellhound (Dec 17, 2015)

I think all animals are cute (well, except apes cuz they look too much like people) but I especially like sharks, snakes, and lizards. Their beady little black eyes are so adorable, hehe! :grin2: Yeah, I know, I'm weird. :wink2:

Plush animals are cute too.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## CalvinCandie2 (Aug 18, 2016)

Baby bunnies

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Asian women

Just ignore the rabbits. They're not cute at all. Rabbits are horrific creatures. I have one as an avatar to remind me that they practice the dark arts.


----------



## puffysnow (Jun 14, 2016)

anime water


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Anything that doesn't try to kill me*

doesn't fire me

and doesn't say "You Can't"

so most animals

being bitten is much better than being told "You Can't"


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Kittens, and other animals. 

Some people find babies look cute but I think they look pretty ugly to be honest.


----------

